# Best V plow for me



## diesel dave 04 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi Im new here I just joined, I have a small plow busness doing 1 large lot about 2 acres and 5 small lots and then about 15 driveways. Im in north east Pa where we get snow and some times heavy wet snow. I use 2 1992 ford Broncos with 5.8 auto trans I have 2 7'6" hiniker strght plows Im thinking I should upgrade to a V plow on the one truck. I'm looking for input from you guys that have them what V plow would be good for me?
I have front air bags in my bronco to handle the weight, and I plan on adding some counter weight in the back of the bronco, I want to do an 8 foot or 8foot 6 inch plow.
I thought Hiniker cause I all ready have the mount on the truck but It looks like there are a bunch of nice V plows out there. is there an issue with the blade tripping in the V or scoop on the plowes that dont have a trip edge?
So Give me your input, How much time will it save me? If I have to go through another blizerd like i did in 96 with a stright plow I will give it up!
Thanks Dave


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Well...... There are a number of threads on how much time a vee plow will save someone. The gist is 25-35%. As for your vehicle being able to handle the weight ... The vee's are around 900 pounds and when they move so does your truck 

The vee's are also expensive some 5k on average. Western, Boss and SnoWay all have vee's that are popular. SnoWay's is new but getting a lot of attiention.

Not knowing your sites maybe it's easier to get pro-wings on one of your plow instead of the upgrade. Cheaper for now and helps extend the capacity. I will tell you I love having my vee especially when I have to push the snow a distance I can make a bucket - huge time saver.


----------



## diesel dave 04 (Nov 24, 2008)

Im really looking into the V for my long up hill driveways and the ones that drift. In my case if i dont keep up with the driveways on a wet snow I cant brake throw it with the stright plow and i wind up doing the left then right then left then right thing all the way.


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

i wouldn't put a plow (unless it was a lightweight snow way) on a bronco in the first place let alone a v-plow. i've used a bro with a standard 7.5 plow and when the blade was raised the plow, it wanted to put the bumper on the ground. bronco's have weak frontend and it puts lots of stress on the ball joints etc.etc. i would get a 3/4 ton full size for the v-plow or put wings on your strait blade. . i switched to a dodge ramcharger as they have leaf springs and carry the weight better. i didn't even need to install add a leaf's. i don't give advice unless i've without personal experience. good luck.


----------



## diesel dave 04 (Nov 24, 2008)

Well the bronco is all i been plowing with for 13 years, I have air bags in the front of then that helps with the weight, I dont do any real big jobs, Im not commercial, And you can not beat the short wheel base when it comes to driveways. I will ageree that the V plow will be alot of plow for the bronco But I feel that beeing able to put it in V and brake open a driveway will be less woopen on the truck then going left then right all the way in.
you can kill a 1 ton truck plowing in no tine if you dont use your head.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

A 8.5' FIsher V or 8.2' Boss V would work great JMO.


----------



## diesel dave 04 (Nov 24, 2008)

I found a used western MVP 8.5 at a local plow shop Im going to look at it and maybe buy it tomorrow. Any thing I should look for? Is there any known problems with a western 8.5 MVP? and what is a good price for a used MVP if it is in good shape? I would like a new hinikler V or a MVP plus poly but that is out of my reach .


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

an 8.5 is just too heavy! a 7.5 mvp maybe. the bronco is just lightly built. 
yeah you have airbags to hold the wieght, but what about the axle or the rest of the front end components.?

the 7.5 mvp is 100 lbs heavier then the heaviest plow that is recomended for your truck.


----------



## Snowaway (Sep 10, 2008)

Our local Boss dealer wouldn't put an eight two V on my 3/4 ton.wesport


----------

